# 2012 irc section 601.3



## darcar (May 4, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked already but can someone tell me what happened to section 601.3 of the 2012 IRC Vapor Retarders?

when I go to that section there is one asterix (*) which means it has been relocated within the code but I cannot find the damn thing....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mule (May 4, 2012)

Don't know where it is right now but that entire section (600) has been rewritten. The 2009 was so confusing that it was very hard to find anything so.......... now you can't find it at all! That makes it simpler doesn't it!!!!


----------



## mark handler (May 4, 2012)

2012 IRC R506.2.3 Vapor retarder.

A 6-mil (0.006 inch; 152 µm) polyethylene or approved vapor retarder with joints lapped not less than 6 inches (152 mm) shall be placed between the concrete floor slab and the base course or the prepared subgrade where no base course exists.

Exception: The vapor retarder may be omitted:

1. From garages, utility buildings and other unheated accessory structures.

2. For unheated storage rooms having an area of less than 70 square feet (6.5 m2) and carports.

3. From driveways, walks, patios and other flatwork not likely to be enclosed and heated at a later date.

4. Where approved by the building official, based on local site conditions.


----------



## GBrackins (May 4, 2012)

2012 IRC R702.7 looks like 2009 IRC R601.3


----------



## GBrackins (May 4, 2012)

guess they want us playing "where's Waldo"


----------



## Big Mac (May 4, 2012)

Whew - that's a relief - for a minute there I thought it had vapor-ized


----------



## GBrackins (May 4, 2012)

NO YOU DIDN'T SAY THAT .... TELL ME YOU DIDN'T JUST SAY THAT ....

sweet one Big Mac


----------

